# WaKü für Radeon R9 290



## Shortgamer (16. Dezember 2014)

*WaKü für Radeon R9 290*

Hallo Community,

möchte meine R9 290 gerne auf WaKü umrüsten, und hab mich auch schon eingelesen, und grundsätzlich nun eine Ahnung davon, vom Prinzip und wirkungsweise. 
Die WaKü sollte leise und effektiv sein.  So das man bequem zocken kann, wenn der Rechner im selben Raum steht. 

Wäre lieb wenn mich jemand beraten könnte, die Komponentenauswahl erschlägt mich.


----------



## Joselman (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für Radeon R9 290*

Versuch mal selber einen Warenkorb zu erstellen und wenn du Fragen hast zu einem Produkt dann helfen wir dir gerne weiter.

Ein paar infos brauchen wir schon. Radiator inter oder extern, Budget usw. Ich kann dir jetzt was zusammenstellen für 400,-€ aber auch was für 800,-€.


----------



## HighGrow22 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für Radeon R9 290*

da gibt es so einige fragen die offen wären ...
willst du nur die 290 kühlen ? wenn nein, welchen prozessor ?` welches gehäuse hast du ? welche 290er ? budget ?  usw usw .... 
etwas konkretere angaben wären fein


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für Radeon R9 290*

wenn er CPU auch mitkühlt kann er bei aquatuning ein set zb das 360 er nehmen und es mit einen 240er oder so erweiteren + Kühler für Gpu

aber wie andere schon gesagt haben .. ohne info wird das nix


----------

